
Along the River During the Qingming Festival (painting, circa A.D. 1120) - DrScump
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Along_the_River_During_the_Qingming_Festival
======
DrScump
This is featured (with scenes from the digital full-motion exhibit) in the
"Golden Age" episode of Michael Wood's _The Story of China_ [0].

[0] [http://www.pbs.org/show/story-china/](http://www.pbs.org/show/story-
china/)

